# SE passing raise?



## McEngr (Jul 2, 2012)

I have looked on various salary survey websites as well as gostructural.com and I was wondering if anyone else thinks that a structural should make at least $80K as can be seen on the go structural website. In Oregon you have to pass the PE before even taking the SE so I feel it is an even higher credential (not quite as bad as CA however). My current job is in a position where I'll have an opportunity to negotiate soon. I thought this could also serve as a thread for people that are curious about structural engineering salaries.

*Title*: Project Engineer III (Structural)

*State*: OR

*Years of Experience in * USA : 12

*Years of Experience outside * USA : 0

*Education: Bachelor, Master, or Doctorate degree*: Bachelors

*Has FE, PE, or SE*: EIT, PE, SE

*Has LEED AP, PLS, P.Eng., ....etc*.: N/A

*Vacation days*: 5

*Sick leave days*: 3

*401K, Percentage match*: 3%

*Other Benefits*: sit in office or cubical, pay education fees, etc: 90% cubical, 10% field

*Annual Salary or rate per hour*: $67500 / year

*Annual Bonus*: n/a

*Annual Raise*: n/a


----------



## Adeeel (Jul 2, 2012)

I suggest to develop a database for salaries of Civil and Structural Engineers. I suggest each one of us answer these questions which give us chance to judge one's salary:

Title:

State:

Years of Experience in USA :

Years of Experience outside USA :

Education: Bachelor, Master, or Doctorate degree:

Has FE, PE, or SE:

Has LEED AP, PLS, P.Eng., ....etc.:

Vacation days:

Sick leave days:

401K, Percentage match:

Other Benefits: sit in office or cubical, pay education fees, .........etc.

Annual Salary or rate per hour:

Annual Bonus:

Annual Raise:


----------



## steeldesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah. It is ironic structural engineering is kind of challenging task but not reimbursed as it should be as compare to other disciplines of the same faculty i,e "engineering".

On average 8-10 years of experience with PE license , structural engineers hardly make 85k plus, some exceptional always exists, those who are working in corporate world can make around 100k.

Just think even pharmacists can make 100K plus with only 3-4 years of experience.

But hope for the best and be thankful to Almight for what we have. If we look down there are more disappointments in the prevailing society.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm torn on an answer. On the one hand, we're clearly, as a whole, not compensated on par with the complexity of our work and life safety liability we take on. Mainly because nobody (not even most clients) truly understands what we _actually_ do.

On the other hand, I grew up dirt poor (free school lunch, ketchup sandwiches for supper, and water on the generic cereal poor, anyway), so it feels like I'm rolling in it now and find it hard to complain because the hard times are always fresh in the mind.


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jul 5, 2012)

McEngr said:


> I have looked on various salary survey websites as well as gostructural.com and I was wondering if anyone else thinks that a structural should make at least $80K as can be seen on the go structural website. In Oregon you have to pass the PE before even taking the SE so I feel it is an even higher credential (not quite as bad as CA however). My current job is in a position where I'll have an opportunity to negotiate soon. I thought this could also serve as a thread for people that are curious about structural engineering salaries.
> 
> *Title*: Project Engineer III (Structural)
> 
> ...


Wow, you are grossly underpaid, even without the SE license. You should make at least $80-85k and $100k with the SE license. You need to look for a different employer.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bombo_Buster said:


> Wow, you are grossly underpaid, even without the SE license. You should make at least $80-85k and $100k with the SE license. You need to look for a different employer.


What Bombo said. Polish up your resume and find those greener pastures.


----------



## bmc846 (Jul 5, 2012)

dakota_79 said:


> Bombo_Buster said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are grossly underpaid, even without the SE license. You should make at least $80-85k and $100k with the SE license. You need to look for a different employer.
> ...


I second that, I've been wanting to ask about the value of SE before I try to re-negotiate next week. I now feel like a greedy jerk.


----------



## jessie74 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bombo_Buster said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > I have looked on various salary survey websites as well as gostructural.com and I was wondering if anyone else thinks that a structural should make at least $80K as can be seen on the go structural website. In Oregon you have to pass the PE before even taking the SE so I feel it is an even higher credential (not quite as bad as CA however). My current job is in a position where I'll have an opportunity to negotiate soon. I thought this could also serve as a thread for people that are curious about structural engineering salaries.
> ...


It depends on where you live. But if you live in California and only get $67500/year, it is absolutely underpaid for a SE.


----------



## SE Dood (Jul 5, 2012)

Title: *Project Engineer*

State: *IN*

Years of Experience in  USA : *5.5*

Years of Experience outside  USA : *0*

Education: Bachelor, Master, or Doctorate degree: *Bachelor, Master's almost complete*

Has FE, PE, or SE: *FE, PE, SE (paperwork formality in progress)*

Has LEED AP, PLS, P.Eng., ....etc.: *none*

Vacation days: *15*

Sick leave days: *unlimited (firm recognizes us as responsible professionals *  *)*

401K, Percentage match: *0%*

Other Benefits: sit in office or cubical, pay education fees, .........etc. *private office w/window; work from home on any time beyond 40 hours; work from home when sick; paid education fees (engineering related); paid pdh fees; partially paid SE exam (pays for difference between SE and PE to encourage us toward SE); paid first PE license and renewals; paid first SE comity license and renewals; "flex" time w/out limits aside from "getting the job done"; paid disability and life insurance; fully paid health care premiums and deductibles (HSA); paid membership in 2 extracurricular professional orgs*

Annual Salary or rate per hour: *$50,000 (base)*

Annual Bonus: *averages $25,000 (paid o.t. at equiv hourly rate; performance bonuses; e.o.y. bonus)*

Annual Raise: *varies wildly depending on economy, of course (average 5% over my 5+ years)*


----------



## McEngr (Jul 12, 2012)

dakota_79 said:


> Bombo_Buster said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are grossly underpaid, even without the SE license. You should make at least $80-85k and $100k with the SE license. You need to look for a different employer.
> ...


Well, rather than jump ship, I'd like to see about what you guys think I'm worth (if just looking on paper). There are obviously some intangibles that one can't see on this thread.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, rather than asking what you are worth how's about asking about how much money would make you happy?


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jul 12, 2012)

To put it simply there is no intrisic value for what you are worth. Your worth is as much as the next guy is willing to pay to have you on board. The only way to find out is to look around what is available, get your resume out and see what you are getting. Then compare to what you have and decide if you are jumping ship or not. It is very possible that the grass is not greener on the other side. This way you will be validating your reason to stay put.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 13, 2012)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, rather than asking what you are worth how's about asking about how much money would make you happy?


I'm happy making what I make now, but I believe that making $75k would put me at a healthy spot for until I am project manager. Being a project manager is a whole lot more to ask of someone - more hours away from home, etc. I've done that before, but I wouldn't want anything less than $85k for that level of responsibility. There's a balance of managing pressure and managing family responsibility.

Thanks for the response, kevo.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ Nicely put.

I think that you have things pretty much in order. Just don't let that license go to your head.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope I haven't given that impression, kevo. Just wanted to get an accurate measure of what I'm worth on paper. I have plenty of colleagues that use their Ivy League Education as a banner on their linked in profile, for example.

I hope to have pride, self-respect, and humility all at the same time.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ Not at all.

I've just seen it all too often when you pass these exams and suddenly you can't ever be wrong.

I just don't want to see a good guy go down that path.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 17, 2012)

I won't pull a "Lebron". 

j/k I like King James... sort of.


----------



## btcombination (Dec 15, 2012)

Had my annual evaluation 2 weeks ago, got a 4.5% raise BEFORE PASSING my PE - branch Structural. What is my strategy now?? Please advise!! I appreciate you guys input!!

Title: Senior Structural engineer III

State: Houston, TX

Years of Experience in USA : 7

Years of Experience outside USA : 0

Education: Bachelor, Master, or Doctorate degree: 2 Bachelors in civil engineer and construction management and Master in structural @ UT Austin.

Has FE, PE, or SE: EIT, PE - STR

Has LEED AP, PLS, P.Eng., ....etc.: N/A

Vacation days: 10

Sick leave days: unlimited

401K, Percentage match: 3%

Other Benefits: sit in office or cubical, pay education fees, etc: company stock purchase program up to 8% of annual salary with 15% market discount.

Annual Salary or rate per hour: $100000/ year

Before the raise $95680

I am going to talk to my boss and request for 15 days of vacation and probably $105000 or $110000. Please help. This is in Oil &amp; Gas industries. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 16, 2012)

I make about 85K base salary and pull in between 85K and 90K per year. I have 7 years bridge experience and am licensed.


----------

